# ImageMagick PDF vergrößern



## kevkev (19. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich ahbe derzeit folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine PDF-Datei, die Ich auf eine bestimmte Auflösung rendern will, wie z.b. Breite=1024px.

Nur wie mache Ich das?

Mit _-resample 1024x768_ rechnet der sich zu Tode, da er irgendwie die DPI Zahl gleich hält.
Selbst bei -resample 10x10 braucht er 5 Sekunden.

Mit _-resize 1024x768_ wird das Bild unscharf, weil dann eben die originale DPI Zahl viel niedriger ist und diese dann auch so bleibt.

Mit -density lege Ich den DPI Wert fest.
Wenn Ich aber _-density 300_ mache, wird das ganze Bild größer, bei niedrigen Werten schrumpft das Bild.

Denn 1024x768 + 72 DPI = scharf.
Aber 4000x3000 + 72 DPI = unscharf.
4000x3000 + 300 DPI = scharf.

Ich muss also irgendwie den Zusammenhang zwischen Auflösung und DPI Zahl rausbekommen, damit Ich die DPI Zahl realtiv zur Bildgröße berechnen kann.

Und das bekomme Ich nicht hin .
Danke für jede Hilfe.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Busi (7. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich würde sagen deine Probleme rühren daher das du die reihenfolge der Argumnete nicht beachtet hast. 

Villeicht


----------

